# If it wasn't so funny



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Had the usual nimrod problem this morning. While sitting in my usual spot, a half mile off the nearest road, had some idiot drive right up to where I was sitting and ask if I had seen anything. He and his buddy didn't see the two bucks and 3 does he scared out of the shelterbelt while he was driving up. Guess the vehicle parked at the entrance that he had to drive in the ditch to get around didn't register and neither did the deer that ran out. BTW, I had been watching those deer for two weeks before the season and were waiting this morning for them to get in range. On the way home, saw a pickup truck driving through a slough chasing some deer. Usual North Dakota opener. Sportsmanship on display on every road :******:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sad...


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

That's too bad. I had pretty much the same thing happen the last time I hunted public land. I've been lucky now that a friend lets mu family hunt on some of his farmland. I still haven't filled my tag though either. So far, I've only seen a fawn.

Good luck to you.

Brian


----------

